# passé simple / imparfait



## Amaranta Remedios

bonjour,
Quel temps est-ce que je devrais employer dans cette phrase (c'est un dossier formel):

En 1798 il n’y *eut/avait* que 87 élèves dans les écoles primaires étatiques.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles. On choisira l'une ou l'autre forme selon le contexte…


----------



## Amaranta Remedios

quelle est donc la différence entre les deux sens?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le passé simple insiste sur l'unicité de l'événement, par exemple :

_En 1798, il n'y eut que 87 élèves dans les écoles primaires étatiques, alors que, normalement, il y en avait plus d'une centaine._


L'imparfait est plus une simple description, par exemple :

_En 1798, il n'y avait que 87 élèves dans les écoles primaires étatiques. Ce n'est que bien plus tard que l'école devint réellement publique et accessible à tous._


----------



## pouyou

Bonjour,
Malgré mes recherches dans des livres de linguistique, je bloque sur le cas suivant: 

_"Bien que l’on m’envoyât chez une parente bienveillante, j’étais effrayée et je me sentais si seule, terriblement seule. Pendant six mois, je n’*avais/eus* pas le droit de quitter sa maison, je ne pouvais que sortir la nuit dans la cour ou aller aux toilettes, qui se trouvaient à l’extérieur, au cas où un voisin me voie par hasard et que la rumeur parvienne d’une manière ou d’une autre jusqu’aux oreilles de mon père."_

Qu'est ce qui est préférable: l'imparfait ou le passé simple?
Il s'agit d'une traduction d'un roman anglais que je dois faire. les deux me semblent corrects mais je ne suis pas sûr. Si c'est correct, quelle est la nuance?

Merci.


----------



## tilt

Sans hésiter, je dirais _je n'eus pas le droit_.
L'imparfait aurait quelque chose de bancal ici, a priori à cause de _pendant_, mais sans que j'arrive à vraiment expliquer quoi.


----------



## janpol

je vote également pour le passé simple


----------



## simenon

J'ai l'impression (mais je ne suis pas française) que avec l'imperfait on souligne le fait que le personnage savait dejà, au debut de son séjour, que pendante six mois il n'aurait pas eu le droit de... Par contre avec le passé simple (ou le passé composé) l'accent est mis sur le fait que les choses se sont passées comme ça et que, enfin, pendant six mois il n'a pas eu le droit de...
Par contre je ne comprends pas la deuxième moitié du texte et surtout le choix du subjonctif présent "voie".
Mais, je répète, je ne suis pas française.


----------



## itka

Non, Simenon, on ne peut pas mettre ce verbe (avoir) à l'imparfait ici. Je pense comme Tilt que c'est à cause de l'indication de temps "pendant six mois"...

Après "au cas où" je suis d'accord avec toi. Le subjonctif doit être correct grammaticalement mais "sonne" vraiment très mal. C'est un conditionnel qui serait le plus normal : "au cas où un voisin me verrait par hasard".

Le problème vient de la suite : "... et que la rumeur parvienne" parce que là, le subjonctif se justifie à cause de : (au cas) que + subj.
Comme les deux propositions sont liées par "et", on comprend que "au cas" est sous-entendu. C'est vraiment une drôle de façon d'écrire, même si elle n'est pas vraiment incorrecte.
J'aurais modifié la phrase ainsi :
_"Bien que l’on m’envoyât chez une parente bienveillante, j’étais effrayée et je me sentais si seule, terriblement seule. Pendant six mois, je n'*eus* pas le droit de quitter sa maison, je ne pouvais que sortir la nuit dans la cour ou aller aux toilettes, qui se trouvaient à l’extérieur, au cas où un voisin me *verrait *par hasard et *où *la rumeur *parviendrait*, d’une manière ou d’une autre, jusqu’aux oreilles de mon père."_


----------



## tilt

_Au cas où + subjonctif _ne me dérange pas le moins du monde, même si dans certains cas je lui préférais effectivement le conditionnel.
Par contre, _au cas où... et que... _suggère la forme _au cas que _qui ne me semble pas correcte.

Mais nous dévions du sujet principal, et tout ceci a déjà été discuté dans ce fil, notamment.


----------



## janpol

Je pense que tu dois faire un choix et t'y tenir : utiliser l'imparfait du subjonctif (sauf dans du style direct, bien sûr) ou bien le remplacer par le présent quand son emploi se justifierait : ici, tu commences avec un imparfait et du finis avec deux verbes au présent.
De plus, je verrais bien "envoyât" à un autre temps car ce verbe doit exprimer l'antériorité : "bien que l'on m'eût envoyée chez......"
Le conditionnel peut être une solution pour "voir" et "parvenir" mais je trouve que le "et où" ne sonne pas très bien, je conserverais le subjonctif mais je remplacerais "au cas où" par "de crainte que' = de crainte qu'un voisin ne me vît par hasard et qu'une rumeur ne parvînt...."
Si tu optes pour l'autre solution : ait envoyée, voie, parvienne


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,


Comme les autres, je pense qu'ici l'indicateur temporel "pendant", suivi d'un verbe à l'imparfait, est utilisé pour insister sur la durée. C'est ce qui arrive souvent avec l'imparfait: il traduit des actions à durée non délimitée ou indéfinie, tandis que le passé simple traduit des actions achevées ou accomplies.

Pour répondre à ta question: 





> les deux me semblent corrects mais je ne suis pas sûr. Si c'est correct, quelle est la nuance?



Une explication assez répandue est que les événements à l'imparfait composent l'arrière-plan du récit: les situations, les circonstances, l'atmosphère, des actions en cours, *le décor*; les événements au passé simple composent le premier plan: la chaîne d'action, des actions successives, des actions exécutées par *les acteurs* (Cf. Bescherelle Grammaire). À l'imparfait, le sujet est statique, au passé simple, il est dynamique.

Bref, c'est à l'écrivain ou à l'énonciateur de moduler son discours en fonction de ce qu'il considère le plus important. Tu peux le voir comme dans un film: à quoi fais-tu le plus attention, quelle est la première chose qui retient plus particulièrement ton intérêt? En général, ce sont les actions exécutées par le protagoniste que l'on voit en premier, et puis on regarde comment il était habillé, comment était le climat, etc.

http://www.schroedel.de/pdf/978-3-507-23009-5-2-l.pdf


----------



## Xence

swift said:


> Comme les autres, je pense qu'ici l'indicateur temporel "pendant", suivi d'un verbe à l'imparfait, est utilisé pour insister sur la durée. C'est ce qui arrive souvent avec l'imparfait: il traduit des actions à durée non délimitée ou indéfinie, tandis que le passé simple traduit des actions achevées ou accomplies.


Justement, tu ne penses pas comme les autres qui, eux, privilégient le passé simple. Je voterai, personnellement, pour l'imparfait si l'intention de l'auteur est d'insister, comme tu le soulignes, sur la durée; d'autant que le verbe dans la juxtaposée est aussi à l'imparfait:


> Pendant six mois, je *n’avais *pas le droit de quitter sa maison, je ne *pouvais* que sortir la nuit dans la cour ou aller aux toilettes



Si, par contre, l'intention est d'insister sur le fait que c'était une période limitée, bornée, le passé simple est plus approprié, de mon point de vue.


----------



## Moon Palace

Pour revenir à la question principale, et ajouter mon écot, je dirais que l'usage du passé simple s'impose ici car l'action envisagée fait avance le récit soudainement: 
1. je fus envoyé chez une parente bienveillante 
2. j'étais seule (= description des circonstances, le récit n'avance pas)
3. J'eus six mois... = la sanction d'isolement qui va entraîner les circonstances qui suivent. Je dirais que c'est le verbe _avoir_ qui empêche de voir le côté action, mais si on le remplace par _donner _(_on me donna six mois..)_, c'est plus évident. 

Le passé simple ici est donc motivé par l'événement ponctuel qui va être lourd de conséquences sur le reste du récit, contrairement à l'imparfait qui lui est utilisé pour les phases descriptives ou pour les actions considérées dans leur aspect duratif.


----------



## pikkabbu

Allons y d'un petit grain de sel...

je pense que "je n'eus pas le droit, car l'auteur raconte une circonstance qui est concomitante du verbe envoyer."
Par contre, je conserverais l'imparfait dans "je ne pouvais que sortir.." car il s'agit ici d'exprimer la répétition dans le temps de l'interdiction.
Mais pour éviter le choc entre le passé simple et l'imparfait, je mettrais un point.

"Bien que l’on m’envoyât chez une parente bienveillante, j’étais effrayée et je me sentais si seule, terriblement seule. Pendant six mois, je n'eus pas le droit de quitter sa maison. Je ne pouvais que sortir la nuit dans la cour ou aller aux toilettes...

[…]


----------



## swift

Moon Palace said:


> Pour revenir à la question principale, et ajouter mon écot, je dirais que l'usage du passé simple s'impose ici car l'action envisagée fait avance le récit soudainement:
> 1. je fus envoyé chez une parente bienveillante
> 2. j'étais seule (= description des circonstances, le récit n'avance pas)
> 3. J'eus six mois... = la sanction d'isolement qui va entraîner les circonstances qui suivent. Je dirais que c'est le verbe _avoir_ qui empêche de voir le côté action, mais si on le remplace par _donner _(_on me donna six mois..)_, c'est plus évident.
> 
> Le passé simple ici est donc motivé par l'événement ponctuel qui va être lourd de conséquences sur le reste du récit, contrairement à l'imparfait qui lui est utilisé pour les phases descriptives ou pour les actions considérées dans leur aspect duratif.



Je suis d'accord. Et c'est grâce à ton message que je me suis rappelé que le passé simple est utilisé pour les actions qui durent un certain temps (à condition que cette durée soit exprimée): il s'agit d'un temps chronologisable (Cf. Bescherelle Grammaire, article 506). D'autre part, le passé simple peut également traduire des actions qui se sont passées à un moment déterminé, mais ce moment est compris dans un espace de temps pas encore achevé ou dont les conséquences n'ont pas entièrement disparu.


----------



## sarahsarahsarah

Bonjour,
quel temps on utilise dans cette phrase entre l'imparfait et le passe simple????
Il se coucha/couchait au milieu du chemin et voici comment il s'y prit/prenait pour les attraper: ..........................
(Roman de Renart)
Merci d'avance


----------



## itka

Comme je suppose que tu racontes une histoire qui arrive UNE fois : passé simple.
Si toutefois, tu expliques comment il (Renart ?) procède habituellement : imparfait.

Tu peux lire aussi tout ce qui précède et qui te donnera des précisions sur l'emploi de ces temps.


----------



## privatedomain

Est-ce qu'on peut en general utiliser l'imparfait avec "pendant + une duree exprimee par un nombre" comme pendant 6 mois? Il me semble que c'est contradictoire avec la nature de l'imparfait qui exprime une duree non limitee, de facon claire au moins. J'ai rencontre beaucoup d'expressions comme "pendant un certain temps" avec l'imparfait ce qui n'est pas une limite precisee mais jamais vu "pendant 6 (ou un nombre quelconque) mois, semaines etc". Merci!


----------



## tilt

L'imparfait ne fait pas qu'exprimer une durée "non limitée". Il sert également à souligner l'aspect répétitif ou continu d'une action. On peut donc tout à fait l'employer dans une phrase qui mentionne un intervalle de temps précis.


----------



## Xence

Dans mon post, j'ai utilisé le terme _durée_, non pas dans son sens quantitatif, c'est à dire celui d'un intervalle de temps, mais dans son sens absolu, celui de continuité temporelle, comme le souligne tilt.


----------



## Ryuork

Bonjour,

J'ai lu:
"ABC ne fut pas seulement un poète sublime, il avait un sens de l'humour développé."

Je voudrais savoir:
pourqoi "fut" (passé simple), non "était" (imparfait)?

Merci


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Ryuork.

_Il_* fut*, parce qu'il ne vit plus.
_Il_* avait* _un sens de l'humour développé_, parce qu'il l'a eu toute sa vie. Si l'on avait dit_ il *eut* un sens de l'humour développé_, on en déduirait qu'il l'a eu un certain temps puis qu'il l'a perdu.
On aurait pu dire qu'_il *était* un poète sublime, _ce qui fait ressortir qu'il l'a été toute sa vie, mais alors on ne marquerait plus la fin de sa vie. Si l'on dit _il *fut*_, c'est une forme de respect pour sa mémoire : on ressent le besoin de dire qu'il n'est plus parmi nous.

_Il *était* :_ c'est du passé.
_Il *fut* :_ c'est plus que du passé. On ne veut pas se limiter à dire que c'est du passé. Ce *fut* un présent, qui vaut à nos yeux notre présent. Le passé ne vaudra jamais à nos yeux le présent.


----------



## Logospreference-1

[…] J'ai oublié de le dire dans mon précédent message, mais s'il y a lieu il faut évidemment considérer l'ensemble du texte, surtout s'il s'agit d'un récit ou s'il est sur le ton d'un récit. […]

_César *fut* un grand conquérant_, et la phrase se termine là : on s'y arrête, on célèbre presque sa mémoire.
_César *était* un grand conquérant_, et la phrase s'arrête là : il l'a été parmi d'autres, il le fut comme beaucoup d'autres, ne dites pas qu'il ne l'a pas été.
_César *était* un grand conquérant_, et tout un récit suit : il faut d'abord replacer la phrase dans l'ensemble ; la remarque précédente n'a probablement plus lieu d'être.


----------



## PoorLeno

Bonjour à tous,

Dans ma lecture du _Grand Meaulnes_, j'ai relevé une phrase qui m'a étonné par les temps employés. Je ne la pense pas fautive, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre ce choix, je me réfère donc à votre grande culture !

Situation : les protagonistes sont à une fête champêtre, le narrateur a organisé les retrouvailles de deux personnages. Et voici la phrase :

« Je *pensai *moi aussi à m'éloigner, mais je *sentais* les deux jeunes gens si gênés, si anxieux l'un en face de l'autre, que je *jugeai *prudent de ne pas le faire... »

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le passé simple illustre des faits ponctuels (et peut être remplacé par le passé composé) tandis que l'imparfait décrit un contexte général.


----------



## JClaudeK

atcheque said:


> Le passé simple illustre des faits ponctuels


A un moment donné, il a envisagé de partir mais compte tenu de l'embarras des deux jeunes gens, il s'est ravisé.


----------



## PoorLeno

Compris (et logique), merci pour vos réponses ! Je crois que ce sont des choses qu'on apprend tôt, mais cette phrase m'a un peu déconcerté...


----------



## nicduf

Les passés simples s'emploient ici pour les faits de premier plan, et l'imparfait pour l'arrière plan.


----------



## janpol

Je lis [concernant _Il fut un grand poète_] :


Logospreference-1 said:


> _Il_* fut*, parce qu'il ne vit plus.


On peut être tenté de faire de cette explication une règle générale. Si c'est de Rimbaud que l'on parle, ça ne marche pas vraiment : comme il a écrit son oeuvre au cours de son adolescence, on aurait pu dire de lui quand il est devenu adulte, vivant et non productif sur le plan poétique :"il fut un grand poète ... (quand il écrivait de la poésie).


----------



## rallyebaba

Bonsoir,

Je me rends compte que j'ai parfois encore des soucis quand il s'agit de choisir entre l'imparfait et le passé simple. 

Je sais que l'imparfait sert à planter le décor et le passé simple à énoncer une action ponctuel, mais malgré tout j'ai des doutes en lisant le texte suivant :

Je me sentais bien ce matin-là. Il faisait très beau. C’était agréable de se promener. Je ne me dépêchais donc pas et prenais mon temps. De temps en temps, je faisais une pause pour me désaltérer. La limonade de tatie Danielle me redonna de l'énergie. Vers quatorze heures, je m’arrêtai pour manger un morceau, puis poursuivi mon chemin. _L’après-midi, il faisait plus chaud_, le soleil me caressait le visage en ce début du mois de mai. 

L'imparfait me paraît bizarre... il y a quelque chose qui me gêne (mais je ne parviens pas à mettre le doigt dessus). Ne  pourrait-on pas   écrire plutôt : _L'après-midi, il fit plus chaud  
_
Merci d'avance


----------



## Overjoyed

Sûrement pas. Cela s'inscrit dans la durée de l'après-midi. Serait plausible en revanche : "Tout à coup, il fit plus chaud" (quand le soleil perça les nuages, par ex.)


----------



## Fredmontaigne

Selon moi, les deux sont justes mais c'est une question de contexte et ici l'imparfait semble parfait (sic).
Par exemple : "Le matin, il pleuvait et la pluie me mouillait le visage".
Mais on pourrait parfaitement écrire :  "Le matin, il plut".


----------



## Overjoyed

Au fond c'est vrai, l'un ou l'autre se disent ou se dit...


----------



## rallyebaba

Overjoyed said:


> Au fond c'est vrai, l'un ou l'autre se disent ou se dit...



C'est bien le problème 

Je pense que ce qui me gênait était le fait que ce "mini extrait" débute le matin, puis se poursuit "sans transition" l'après-midi... 

Arf, je m'emmêle les pinceaux !

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !


----------



## nicduf

Dans un récit, le passé-simple raconte l'enchainement des actions bien délimitées dans le temps et l'imparfait plante le décor où se déroulent ces actions . On pourrait dire passé-simple 1er plan/ imparfait arrière-plan. Quant au passé-simple employé pour une action ponctuelle , que pensez-vous de cet exemple : il resta vint ans en prison ?
Dans le texte proposé on pourrait également mettre l "Je ne ma dépêchais (*dépêchai*) donc pas et prenais(*pris*) mon temps". Mais je dirais que la limonade de Tatie Danielle me *redonnait *de l'énergie,et l'après-midi il *fit *plus chaud.
Attention, poursuivi*s.*


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,
Je viens de vous lire mais je ne comprends toujours pas, quant à la différence de ces deux temps. Ainsi, je vous exposerai une phrase que j'ai extraite d'un roman que j'ai récemment lu, pour savoir si les deux temps ( imparfait- passé simple) y conviendraient mieux. Par ailleurs, étant passionné par l'apprentissage de cette langue, je voulais savoir si, dans une phrase commencée avec l'imparfait ou n'importe quel autre temps, on doit continuer à mettre les verbes à ce temps, comme pour suivre la logique.
- de la fenêtre de ma chambre, je voyais la maison des voisins, un homme relativement âgé y vivait avec sa famille et, quand il sortait, un jeune homme l'accompagnait.

Voilà  ladite phrase ! Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne, en employant des mots compréhensibles pour moi et accompagnés d'exemples.😊


----------



## Maître Capello

L'imparfait après _quand_ (donc pour le verbe _sortir_) implique qu'il s'agit d'une *habitude* : l'homme âgé sortait habituellement accompagné d'un jeune homme.

Pour un événement unique, il faut choisir le passé simple (ou le passé composé), mais les autres verbes, qui donnent uniquement le contexte, les circonstances, restent à l'imparfait :

_De la fenêtre de ma chambre, je *voyais* la maison des voisins. Un homme relativement âgé y *vivait* avec sa famille et, quand il *sortit/est sorti*, un jeune homme l'*accompagnait*._


----------

